# Planning emersed setup, ideas.



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi

I've been playing with emersed cultures for a while, and today I tore everything down to setup more.. !

I'm still planning, and my idea is a 240L square tank, a good layer of 'LECA' (Light Expanded Clay Aggregate.(http://www.leca.dk/leca/we/home.nsf/page/generally-about-leca®)) I reckon it's the same as your hydroton balls?

A layer of that, and on top, regular peat.

In the corner of the tank I'm planning to put a mister of sorts (http://www.biltema.dk/products/product.asp?iItemId=98966), and screen that of front the rest, so it doesn't get all wet.

Of course a lid, but no lights planned. It will recieve some wonderful morning sunrays, and hopefully that will do. I've had my recent setup in the same place, and the plants seemed ok.

Anything I'm missing?

sorry that links are Danish.. the Leca site should be in English.


----------



## JeffLL (Oct 20, 2006)

I am very fond of LECA. I use it as the bulk of the land mass in my 75g (265 l.) paludarium. I don't recall how much the 60 liters of the stuff weighs, but it is MUCH less than if I were to use ANY other substrate (except maybe rock wool such as Grodan). That much gravel would get closer to 60Kg than the approximately 20Kg. I already have over 100Kg of granite in there!

WARNING - LECA floats. It takes FOREVER for it to become saturated enough to sink. And when they do, they are still bouyant enough to get caught up by any currents. Go to grab one and it will flutter away. Also, be sure to rinse it well, unless you want the rust colored silt it emits.

Still, I love LECA. I like the contrasting color. I also like the irregular shapes & sizes of the 1st brand I bought (that I don't remember). The Hydroton is artificially round and unnaturally uniform in size. The CEC is phenomenal, and it is rich in iron.


----------

